# Jones: "I was only fighting at 70%"



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

And has changed his mind that Gus does'nt deserve an immediate rematch. Quack.




> Having received a positive diagnosis on his foot injury, plus a few days to digest the weekend, UFC light heavyweight champion Jon Jones has a new perspective on his successful title defense over Alexander Gustafsson at UFC 165.
> 
> According to a report on Wednesday's edition of UFC Tonight, Jones initially believed an immediate rematch against Gustafsson would be the fairest outcome. However, after re-watching the fight "over 10 times," Jones believes he decisively beat Gustafsson for at least three rounds, scoring rounds two, four and five for himself.
> 
> ...



http://www.mmafighting.com/2013/9/2...ecisively-won-three-rounds-against-gustafsson


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

no one fights at 100& what a lame-ass thing to say after the fight and shits on a great performance by Gustafsson also.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

After Jones watched the fight 10 times he now realizes he's going to lose to Gus again. Excuses and ducking.

You would think this moron would hire someone to speak for him with the kind of money he makes.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Yet people will say Jones just has "haters".

No, every time Jones opens his mouth he sounds like a total D-Bag. What a goofball.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Yet people will say Jones just has "haters".
> 
> No, every time Jones opens his mouth he sounds like a total D-Bag. What a goofball.


Exactly, Jones is just trying to play off like Gus did'nt punch his face in all night. What a loser.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Shit he was 5% more than Gus. 

What an idiot thing to say, see this is why I hate Jones. He goes and has a great fight, where the other guy makes him look less than godly and he comes and down talks it. Must be chilling with Tito these days


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

On the surface, he sounds a right c*unt.

But I'll reserve judgement till I hear the interview in full. There's precious little actual quotes from Jones in the article.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

> His foot injury, which was initially believed to be severe, was ultimately diagnosed by doctors as a deep bruise. Jones subsequently vowed to be 100-percent for his next fight, stating that he won't entertain the thought of a new training camp until his body recovers in full.


Would be ironic if Jones injured his foot delivering an oblique kick.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

If Jones really feels he fought at 70% he should want an immediate rematch at 100% to prove that the shit kicking Gus gave him wasn't some fluke.

"Not so human" my ass. War Gus.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

And we have threads here saying we are ruining a classic by questioning the decision. 

Yet the winner of the bout is now claiming 70% a few days later after Gustaf has been all class.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm not a Jones fan but honestly who knows maybe he really did feel 70% and that he wasn't in top form. I'm sure Gus and most high end fighters don't feel "100%" going into a fight, they don't say it but yeah.

It's probably just me but I really don't get upset about stuff like that, nobody feels perfect in a fight and if someone says he didn't feel perfect, well, he probably didn't.

It's just something that never really bothered me.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> And we have threads here saying we are ruining a classic by questioning the decision.


:laugh:


I agree, questioning a mockery of a decision does not take anything away from the great fight that it was at all. They are two separate topics and should be treated as such. It's kind of hilarious considering every forum has Gus winning (including this one), and a lot are by a landslide I might add. Plus there are a considerable amount of pro fighters who have commented that Gus also won the fight because it was very easy to see Gus did more just like the majority of people around the world witnessed. Crazy isn't it?

But then again why should the UFC ruin a cash cow when they can easily gift decisions knowing there are fans that will accept what ever they say and come back to line their pockets even more.


Back to Jones however, he said just before the fight he was 100% and he was going to show everyone a much improved Jon Jones. Fast forward to today after Gus whooped his ass and Jones excuse is that he was 70% and that he still won decisively even though he was the one that went to the hospital on a gurney with his face battered up because of Gus. What a terrible champion in my opinion, if you can even call him a champion anymore that is.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

I can't wait until Gus gets his rematch and steals Jones' belt for good.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

BOOM said:


> :laugh:
> 
> 
> I agree, questioning a mockery of a decision does not take anything away from the great fight that it was at all. They are two separate topics and should be treated as such. It's kind of hilarious considering every forum has Gus winning (including this one), and a lot are by a landslide I might add. Plus there are a considerable amount of pro fighters who have commented that Gus also won the fight because it was very easy to see Gus did more just like the majority of people around the world witnessed. Crazy isn't it?
> ...


It isn't a mockery decision from what I've seen. It seems fairly close down the board with the people I've talked to/discussed the fight with. Even on this board there is a poll showing how many people thought Jones/Gus won, and there's only a 10% gap. That's pretty close. Sherdog/bloodyelbow and a few other websites gave it to Jones as well during the play by plays.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

M.C said:


> It isn't a mockery decision from what I've seen. It seems fairly close down the board with the people I've talked to/discussed the fight with. Even on this board there is a poll showing how many people thought Jones/Gus won, and there's only a 10% gap. That's pretty close. Sherdog/bloodyelbow and a few other websites gave it to Jones as well during the play by plays.



What's your opinion on this screenshot I took from sherdog roughly 1 minute ago?











10% in favor of Gus here, a clear landslide at sherdog and a considerable amount pro fighters say Gus won. Hmmm...


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

BOOM said:


> What's your opinion on this screenshot I took from sherdog roughly 1 minute ago?


I don't see a screenshot.

I do know what I've seen and can show you, which is this board having the fight extremely close, websites like Sherdog/Bloodyelbow and others scoring the fight for Jones, etc.

The fact that I can show you websites choosing Jones as the winner, this board having it extremely close, and you can show some others having Gus win, just shows exactly how split it actually is.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

M.C said:


> I don't see a screenshot.
> 
> I do know what I've seen and can show you, which is this board having the fight extremely close, websites like Sherdog/Bloodyelbow and others scoring the fight for Jones, etc.
> 
> The fact that I can show you websites choosing Jones as the winner, this board having it extremely close, and you can show some others having Gus win, just *shows exactly how split it actually is.*


Not sure why you cannot see the screenshot but it's almost 800 votes for Jones and 1400 plus for Gus despite what the judges (cough) scored it. The decision being unanimous for Jones was a mockery based on that merit alone.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

BOOM said:


> Not sure why you cannot see the screenshot but it's almost 800 votes for Jones and 1400+ for Gus despite what the judges (cough) scored it. The decision being unanimous for Jones was a mockery based on that merit alone.


As I said, you can show Gus winning polls/saying he won, I can show you polls that are nearly dead even and show you official play by plays that scored it for Jones. We can both show evidence of each fighter having given the decision, which... is exactly my point.

It's amusing how you ignore how close it is on this board, ignore websites showing that they picked Jones winning, ignore the fact that Gus himself wasn't even that upset by it, but somehow your source of Gus winning is automatically right and should be taken more seriously.

You want to see a fight that is a "mockery", go watch Machida vs. Shogun. This fight was very close and many people score it for both guys.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

This is why I find Jon Jones hard to like. If he feels he fought at 70%, then at 100% it should be an easy rematch. Pretty sure he said he's 100% and wanted to finish Gus to prove his doubters wrong.

At the end of the day if he was really fighting at 70% I'm sure he would have upped it to 100% when Gus was punching him and took him down.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

I find it hard to believe Jones really said Gus doesn't deserve a rematch.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

LOL @ sherdog fans being considered a reliable source... Maybe if you consider the opposite of what they say...

How about the judges and almost every professional play by play writer scoring it for Jones...

No matter how you slice it the fight was very close and the 2nd round was the deciding factor. I rewatched the 2nd round and it was so close it could have easily been considered a 10-10 round. Jones was a little bit flashier with his kicks and Gus wasn't as successful as Jones was dodging and countering better that round.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

M.C said:


> As I said, you can show Gus winning polls/saying he won, I can show you polls that are nearly dead even and show you official play by plays that scored it for Jones. We can both show evidence of each fighter having given the decision, which... is exactly my point.
> 
> It's amusing how you ignore how close it is on this board, ignore websites showing that they picked Jones winning, ignore the fact that Gus himself wasn't even that upset by it, but somehow your source of Gus winning is automatically right and should be taken more seriously.
> 
> You want to see a fight that is a "mockery", go watch Machida vs. Shogun. This fight was very close and many people score it for both guys.


Sorry but I'm not ignoring anything, you're pointing to judges scoring cards and a small handful of some friends you talked to which really is miniscule compared to the large majority of MMA fans and pro fighters around the entire globe in favor of Gus winning the fight. Can _you_ tell the difference?





420atalon said:


> LOL @ sherdog fans being considered a reliable source... Maybe if you consider the opposite of what they say...
> 
> How about the judges and almost every professional play by play writer scoring it for Jones...
> 
> No matter how you slice it the fight was very close and the 2nd round was the deciding factor. I rewatched the 2nd round and it was so close it could have easily been considered a 10-10 round. Jones was a little bit flashier with his kicks and Gus wasn't as successful as Jones was dodging and countering better that round.


You mean those professional judges like the one who scored the fight 49-46?


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

BOOM said:


> Sorry but I'm not ignoring anything, you're pointing to judges scoring cards and a small handful of some friends you talked to which really is miniscule compared to the large majority of MMA fans and pro fighters around the entire globe in favor of Gus winning the fight. Can _you_ tell the difference?


Judges? I'm pointing to many of the major websites that scored it for Jones, the split on this board, Gus himself not all that upset about it, articles showing that Jones won, etc. 

You give me a poll on Sherdog forum (which is widely considered the place where most uneducated fans go to discuss the fight, btw) and fighters (not all of them) who are fans just like us and get fights right/wrong just as much as we do. Do you know how many times I've seen fighters say X guy should have won but many disagreed with him?

The fact is it's split very close, you have sources and so do I, that shows it right there.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

M.C said:


> Judges? I'm pointing to many of the major websites that scored it for Jones, the split on this board, Gus himself not all that upset about it, articles showing that Jones won, etc.
> 
> You give me a poll on Sherdog forum (which is widely considered the place where most uneducated fans go to discuss the fight, btw) and fighters (not all of them) who are fans just like us and get fights right/wrong just as much as we do. Do you know how many times I've seen fighters say X guy should have won but many disagreed with him?
> 
> The fact is it's split very close, you have sources and so do I, that shows it right there.


You just said Gus was winning by 10% on here and now it's split, hmm. Also sherdog has a ton of educated members over there, why are you ignoring and discrediting MMA fans including the opinions of pro fighters? Does it not suit your argument or something?


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

BOOM said:


> You just said Gus was winning by 10% on here and now it's split, hmm. Also sherdog has a ton of educated members over there, why are you ignoring and discrediting MMA fans including the opinions of pro fighters? Does it not suit your argument or something?


I said multiple times that 10% is extremely close and almost a split. Do you honestly think 10% matters? 45 votes vs 55 votes? Why are you stretching so hard?

Sherdog is known for having uneducated fans, most people know that. Even so, woohoo, you have a poll that shows a forum thinks Gus won, congratulations. I have major websites scoring it for Jones, this board having it extremely close, Gus himself not that upset with it, Rogan/Goldie cmmentating said it was close, Dana said it was close, many many people say it was close. In fact, the vast majority of people I've seen (both for and against Jones winning), say that it was 2/2 with the second round being the deciding factor and that on both sides they either thought Jones got it or Gus got it. Either way, the fight came down to a single round, if that's not close then I don't know what is.

You have sources, I have sources, pretty split to me.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

*"I had a great fight until the end of the fourth (round), then he caught me with an elbow," Gustafsson said. "That just took all my energy in the fifth round, so I didn't have any gas left from that elbow.*

Definitive proof for every time I've been told by some fool on this forum that being hit hard does not sap energy.

Anyway, back to Jones. Fighting Alexander has turned out pretty bad for Jon's image, I thought Jon said it would be the other way around.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I have to say though, I wouldnt give Gus an immediate rematch either.

Also, Jones now knows EVERYTHING Gus can bring to the table. Gus won't change his strategy. He'll stay on the outside and try to catch Jones unexpectedly. He won't be there for the TD until the later rounds. Jones would know exactly what he'd have to do in banging away with leg and body kicks for three rounds before the shot. I dont think it's fair to say Jones would lose straight off.

I always hate fighters saying they arent 100% all the same. Who cares? You think Royce was 100% in his 3rd fight of the night?


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

SM33 said:


> Definitive proof for every time I've been told by some fool on this forum that being hit hard does not sap energy.


Anybody who says that has never been hit hard and had to continue to fight for longer than 30 seconds. Once that adrenaline rush of survival is complete you are considerably more tired.


----------



## Gustafsson Fan (Apr 3, 2012)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I have to say though, I wouldnt give Gus an immediate rematch either.
> 
> Also, Jones now knows EVERYTHING Gus can bring to the table. Gus won't change his strategy. He'll stay on the outside and try to catch Jones unexpectedly. He won't be there for the TD until the later rounds. Jones would know exactly what he'd have to do in banging away with leg and body kicks for three rounds before the shot. I dont think it's fair to say Jones would lose straight off.
> 
> I always hate fighters saying they arent 100% all the same. Who cares? You think Royce was 100% in his 3rd fight of the night?


Jones already have Gustafsson figured, tried to wrestle and use kicks because that is what you do against a boxer and still the fight was that even. So Jones is not going to be able to improve much more in the rematch. Jones realise that Gus will be even tougher in the rematch. 

Gus learnt what did damage to him in the fight. It was not the punches and it was not the ground and pound. It was the stand up elbows and kicks. Gus will adapt to it and shift his focus. 

Gustafsson beats Jones boxing and both knows that now. Gustafsson has enough wrestling to handle Jones as well and both know that now.

In the rematch I expect Gus shift from "try to keep the fight standing" to "try to take away Jones kicks and elbows". So Gus should push forward more when he is not circling. He should also do more leg kicks on Jones because if they both start trading kicks he has thicker legs than Jones.

Gus should try to use footwork to land his power punches but should also shift to brawling and pushing forward. NEVER stand still in front of Jones that just gives him too much times for his kicks. In the 1st fight Gustafsson overpaced himself a little with his footwork and so when they were slowing down Jones had a bit more energy left and could start to dominate with his kicks. Just remember despite Gustafsson being that tired he easily stood up in the 5th after Jones took him down hence Jones was almost as tired as Gus as well.

If you check how much Gustafsson improved since his last fight with Shogun it is pretty outstanding. Give him 6 more months and Jones will have serious trouble surviving a fight with him without being knocked out. Jones looked worse than his last fight and so I question if Jones is still evolving much. He has peaked very early like Mike Tyson did. He has reached a level I think he will be happy just maintaining.

And another comment on the topic about 70%. Hype takes time to wake up from. Jon Jones still think that it was an off night and that he will destroy Gustafsson in the rematch. 

Remember a guy called Roy Jones ? Roy was said to be unbeatable even after his close win against Tarver. In the rematch Tarver knocked Roy Jones almost unconcious. 

Jon Jones is starting to believe his own hype. It works as long as opponents have too much respect for him in the octagon. 

Guys are never going to be as afraid of Jones clinch and hesitate again against Jones now when they have seen the damage Gus was able to inflict on him.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Just because a fighter gets damaged more in a fight than he did in a previous fight against someone else, doesnt mean he hasn't evolved or improved.

You say Gus knows what it takes to beat Jones and what he needs to do, but surely the same can be said for Jones. Do you honestly think Gus can outwrestle, outbox, neutralise his kicks and elbows AND push the pace? 

I'd be surprised. VERY surprised.


----------



## Gustafsson Fan (Apr 3, 2012)

Killz said:


> Just because a fighter gets damaged more in a fight than he did in a previous fight against someone else, doesnt mean he hasn't evolved or improved.
> 
> You say Gus knows what it takes to beat Jones and what he needs to do, but surely the same can be said for Jones. Do you honestly think Gus can outwrestle, outbox, neutralise his kicks and elbows AND push the pace?
> 
> I'd be surprised. VERY surprised.


Jones is more elusive so Gustafsson has learnt more fighting Jones than Jones learnt fighting Gustafsson. Just like Anderson Silva will never have the wrestling needed to avoid being taken down by Weidman, Jones will never have the jab and right hand needed to win a boxing match vs Gus.

Jones counter to Gus boxing is to use kicks we know that by now. Gus has footwork to pressure Jones even more than their last fight which takes away the Jones kicking for a long period of the fight. Gus can use his legs bypassing the kicking range instead of circling that is what I hope for the rematch. Gus plan was to avoid wrestling and they stuck to if for too long in the 1st fight.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

But can he do it all at the same time? Probably not, and that is how he will get caught in the rematch IMO.


----------



## Gustafsson Fan (Apr 3, 2012)

He has to risk being caught that is the point and why he will win.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Gustafsson Fan said:


> Jones already have Gustafsson figured, tried to wrestle and use kicks because that is what you do against a boxer and still the fight was that even. So Jones is not going to be able to improve much more in the rematch. Jones realise that Gus will be even tougher in the rematch.


Jones was trying to time Gus coming in, and was standing in the centre of the ring allowing Gus to dance around on the outside. What Jones would need to do is score with his kicks only, avoiding boxing and takedowns, and stay on the outside himself. He never done any of this. If he stays on the outside, and manages to knock off a few kicks without committing too much, Gus will get the feeling that he has to start landing some shots to get the fight in his side, making him come forward. Jones at that stage could come forward and collide, probably landing more of his high scoring elbows.

No one thought that would be a good strategy beforehand, but if even I, a random dude on the internet, can learn something new and see a new strategy which would help Jones to win, you can be damn sure his corner have as well.



Gustafsson Fan said:


> Gus learnt what did damage to him in the fight. It was not the punches and it was not the ground and pound. It was the stand up elbows and kicks. Gus will adapt to it and shift his focus.


So you don't think Gus knew about the elbows beforehand? Because I've seen Jones be more successful with his lead elbow than his jab in the past. The Rashad fight for exampke.



Gustafsson Fan said:


> Gustafsson beats Jones boxing and both knows that now. Gustafsson has enough wrestling to handle Jones as well and both know that now.


Again, it wasnt really Gus' wrestling, more so where he was fighting. He was constantly pulling himself backwards enough that if Jones shot in, his ridiculously great movement allowed him to get out of there and make Jones look desperate. If Jones can make Gus move forward, then the counter TD will be much more available.



Gustafsson Fan said:


> In the rematch I expect Gus shift from "try to keep the fight standing" to "try to take away Jones kicks and elbows". So Gus should push forward more when he is not circling. He should also do more leg kicks on Jones because if they both start trading kicks he has thicker legs than Jones.


Wait, I don't get that at ALL. How does coming forward negate elbows? Coming forward puts Gus into elbow range. I agree with the leg kicks. If Gus can be the aggressor with kick range, then it will allow him to stay on the outside and force Jones to rush forward.



Gustafsson Fan said:


> Gus should try to use footwork to land his power punches but should also shift to brawling and pushing forward. NEVER stand still in front of Jones that just gives him too much times for his kicks. In the 1st fight Gustafsson overpaced himself a little with his footwork and so when they were slowing down Jones had a bit more energy left and could start to dominate with his kicks. Just remember despite Gustafsson being that tired he easily stood up in the 5th after Jones took him down hence Jones was almost as tired as Gus as well.


If he's brawling AND using footwork, then if anything it will overpace him more. If Gus leaves his kicks until late, Jones might well have got enough off that Gus is in the mode where he has to start scoring, and kicking from the outside wont cut it. I agree that most people don't give credit to how tired Jones was too. He was barley the fresher of the two, Gus had taken just as much out of Jones. The elbow made the difference though as Jones hadnt been hurt, so he didnt feel like he was surviving while Gus was just looking to make it to the final bell, thinking he had probably won at least 3 of the previous rounds. He didnt want to go in for the kill thinking he could be up just moments after being hurt, so thats why Jones looked the fresher of the two.



Gustafsson Fan said:


> If you check how much Gustafsson improved since his last fight with Shogun it is pretty outstanding. Give him 6 more months and Jones will have serious trouble surviving a fight with him without being knocked out. Jones looked worse than his last fight and so I question if Jones is still evolving much. He has peaked very early like Mike Tyson did. He has reached a level I think he will be happy just maintaining.


Jones didnt get put in danger at any moment of the fight to me, so predicting that he would get KOed in a rematch is a little bit unfounded. Jones last fight was Sonnen, so it's not saying much that he didnt look as good against a legit opponent.



Gustafsson Fan said:


> And another comment on the topic about 70%. Hype takes time to wake up from. Jon Jones still think that it was an off night and that he will destroy Gustafsson in the rematch.


It WAS an off night. Jones had a strategy that was struggling to pay off and STILL won the fight. If he could get his strategy right, why arent you thinking he could at least survive.



Gustafsson Fan said:


> Remember a guy called Roy Jones ? Roy was said to be unbeatable even after his close win against Tarver. In the rematch Tarver knocked Roy Jones almost unconcious.


One of the greatest boxers of all time Roy Jones Jr? That Roy Jones?



Gustafsson Fan said:


> Jon Jones is starting to believe his own hype. It works as long as opponents have too much respect for him in the octagon.
> 
> Guys are never going to be as afraid of Jones clinch and hesitate again against Jones now when they have seen the damage Gus was able to inflict on him.


Jones wasn't feared when he entered the UFC, and he's took apart nearly every opponent since. I dont think it's all his hype.


----------



## Gustafsson Fan (Apr 3, 2012)

Well you could sort of see it against Thiago Silva and Shogun as well. Gustafsson was outlanding them and still circling too much. If his goal had been to finish the fights instead of just winning against Silva and Shogun I think he could have won via ground and pound. He would have risked losing via submission but he would also have gained more belief in his own judgement and not hesitate in finishing fights and taking every opportunity.

Against Diabate and Hamill Gus was brawling much more and he has to do that against Jones as well. 

He is doing an over cautious strategy at times. It looks like he is trying to avoid a fighter that has a huge punching power advantage. Against Silva it even looked silly where he landed 3-4 good shots and then took 3 steps backwards and starting to circle. Against shorter guys it may pay off better because he can outbox them at range but vs Jones it does not work the same.

When he is landing he should commit and take risks. His legs are there for stalking Jones and getting past Jones kicking range, not only for circling.

It appears Gus might face Lil Nog next fight unless they pit him against Davis. If he faces Lil Nog I want to see Gus really going for brutally finishing the fight.. He need that approach if he is going to win against Jones in the rematch.

Now, about that Jones 70% thing. Jones is full of shi-t now I think. He said he believed he had better boxing than Gus a few months back and then he went on to do a thousand kicks in the fight how come? He is just trying to hide his weaknesses but come on it is just silly statement.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Gustafsson Fan said:


> Well you could sort of see it against Thiago Silva and Shogun as well. Gustafsson was outlanding them and still circling too much. Against Diabate and Hamill Gus was brawling much more and he has to do that against Jones as well.
> 
> He is doing an over cautious strategy at times. It looks like he is trying to avoid a fighter that has a huge punching power advantage. Against Silva it even looked silly where he landed 3-4 good shots and then took 3 steps backwards and starting to circle.


If Gus comes to get close and brawl, Jones will hammer him on the way in with straight punches and lead elbows, before switching to the knee. Gus NEEDS to use his footwork, staying miles away from Jones' kick range, and then pick his moments to switch to attack and land his combo. In and out.


----------



## Gustafsson Fan (Apr 3, 2012)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> If Gus comes to get close and brawl, Jones will hammer him on the way in with straight punches and lead elbows, before switching to the knee. Gus NEEDS to use his footwork, staying miles away from Jones' kick range, and then pick his moments to switch to attack and land his combo. In and out.


No, staying miles away uses up too much energy and was the same strategy he used this fight. Gus should not be happoy just having a chance to win anymore, he should try to take the fight from Jones. If it was a best of 5 fights this circling strategy would maybe win him 2 fights. I think he should not be happy settling for winning less fights than Jones.

It works for 2-3 rounds and if Gustafsson has not finished the fight by then Jones will have energy advantage. 

Knees? Jones is trying to knee a taller opponent it is not that easy. Jones was walking forward against Gus I just think Gus should do the same thing to minimize the time they spend on the kick range.

I heard some of the coaches in Gus corner saying after the 2nd or 3rd round "put more pressure on him". That is what I think they will work on the for rematch and Gus has also said that in an interview. They know what they will have to do to improve their chances in the next fight. I think they were suprised how well the anti-wrestling was going so next time they will probably focus on improving something else.


----------



## Proud German (Sep 28, 2012)

Ok Jones, sure. Gustaffson is coming for that belt and is going to win it AGAIN. You can't hide forever. What a joke.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Jones knows it'll take more then a few months to get his striking and movement up to a standard where he can negate Gustaf. Thats why he wants longer. But, its not like Gus is going to sit still in the meantime and not improve.


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

I dont like when fighters say things like this, but maybe hs is trolling? Who knows. At least he didnt say something like this in the post-fight interview. Id rather they each have a fight before a rematch; I hate instant rematches unless they are beyond warranted.


----------



## prolyfic (Apr 22, 2007)

WOW...just WOW.

Was people watching the same fight as me. Yeah Jon got cut and hit quite a few times in the fight and his face looked bad...HOWEVER, Gus looked like a broken man in the 5th and it appeared to me that he almost passed out at one point in the 5th. AND WHO TOOK THE ASS WHOPPING??? Its funny how some people hate Jon so much that they neglect the fact that he probably took half those shots due to the blood in his eyes, cause until the cut he didn't get hit as much. Also, I could give 2 rat turds about what the fans say about a fight, like its not a popularity contest or rather I am not voting for a guy I hate. 

My point is that in the 5th round who looked like the defeated fighter. The amount of people that after a win says that i wasnt 100% and nothing gets mentioned but Jon puts a number to it and he is disrespecting Gus. I don't think the fight was that close, I never once was concerned that Jon didn't take it. Gus retreated the majority of the fight, he was physically hurt stunned and almost finished. Yet Gus who basically just outpointed Jon in the 1st and 3rd and all of a sudden its a robbery. Put aside the hate and take off the blinders. GUS LOST CONVINCINGLY.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I too, would like them to face others first before a rematch.

Whilst I am 100% for them fighting again, Gus fell short, and him getting a fight with someone else is not nescesseraly a bad thing.

Just think how big this fight will be if Jones man handles Tex and Gus wipes the floor with a top 5 guy? It'll be HUGE!


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

prolyfic said:


> WOW...just WOW.
> 
> Was people watching the same fight as me. Yeah Jon got cut and hit quite a few times in the fight and his face looked bad...HOWEVER, Gus looked like a broken man in the 5th and it appeared to me that he almost passed out at one point in the 5th. AND WHO TOOK THE ASS WHOPPING??? Its funny that when how some people hate Jon so much that they neglect the fact that he probably took half those shots due to the blood in his eyes, cause until the cut he didn't get hit as much. Also, I could give 2 rat turds about what the fans say about a fight, like its not a popularity contest or rather I am not voting for a guy I hate.
> 
> My point is that in the 5th round who looked like the defeated fighter. The amount of people that after a win says that i wasnt 100% and nothing gets mentioned but Jon puts a number to it and he is disrespecting Gus. I don't think the fight was that close, I never once was concerned that Jon didn't take it. Gus retreated the majority of the fight, he was physically hurt stunned and almost finished. Yet Gus who basically just outpointed Jon in the 1st and 3rd and all of a sudden its a robbery. Put aside the hate and take off the blinders. GUS LOST CONVINCINGLY,


Remind me again who had to be carried out of the cage by their coaches? And who ended up in a hospital bed?

Seems to me your criticizing people for doing exactly what you are doing: belittling one of the fighters achievements.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

TheNinja said:


> I find it hard to believe Jones really said Gus doesn't deserve a rematch.


Perhaps he didn't say Gustaf DIDN'T deserve a rematch. But looks like he said someone else should get their chance.

Sort of funny when just last week DC was a no name and Tex wasn't the guy to beat Jones....in Bones' mind. 

Jones is a fake and talks out of his ass.


----------



## prolyfic (Apr 22, 2007)

Soojooko said:


> Remind me again who had to be carried out of the cage by their coaches? And who ended up in a hospital bed?
> 
> Seems to me your criticizing people for doing exactly what you are doing: belittling one of the fighters achievements.


I may be wrong but I thought both ended up in the hospital. Jon hurt his foot kicking the hell out of Gus not because of anything Gus did. And I am by no means discrediting Gus. He fought Jon hard and got the best of him for 2 rounds which no one else can say. He took Jon down twice and he showed a hell of alot of heart. I commend him but he never tried to finish Jon or put him in a position where Jon was in trouble. I appologize if in my defense of Jon I made Gus's accomplishment less than what it is, cause it was a great fight. 

With that said I still feel that it was not a questionable decision at all.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

prolyfic said:


> With that said I still feel that it was not a questionable decision at all.


The fight was much closer than you make it out, I believe that you may be suffering from scrotum swinging induced vision impairment.


----------



## Gustafsson Fan (Apr 3, 2012)

@prolyfic and other guys:
So Gus was a beaten man right ? How hard was it for Gus to get up when Jones took him down, does that look like a beaten man ? Jones was almost as tired as Gus.

Also these excuses "if Jones did not get that cut blablabla". What if Jones did not land that spinning elbow in the 4th round would Jones have won that fight ?

What if Gus did not ran across the ring instead decides he really gonna fight it guns blazing ?

Many what ifs, Jones won a small but debatable decision. It was not unworthy but if Gus won the decisioon I would say the same. It was that close. I think Gus won round 4 despite the late flurry by Jones. Just because Gus was gassing does not mean he was dominated. In the beginning of round 5 it was even again, Gus landed stand up strikes right away. I scored the fight 48-47 Gus (Gus rnd 1, 3, 4) after rewatching the fight 2 times. The crowd cheering and camera angles affect ones perception. Initially when I watched it libe i had 48-47 Jones.

I do not buy this crap that Jones was 70% and Gus 100% and that any other night Jones would have massacred Gus. It is the same excuses that fan boys of Anderson Silva used when he did not deliver as expected vs Weidman.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

Soojooko said:


> Remind me again who had to be carried out of the cage by their coaches? And who ended up in a hospital bed?


We must remember the infamous elbow with only 30 seconds left in the 4th round that gifted the entire fight for Jones, the elbow that Jones finally landed after Gus boxed Jones face in for 3 and a half plus rounds straight.

I mean just look at all the evidence of significant strikes Jones landed which are posted on UFC's website now and which fighter ended up on a gurney in the hospital with his face smashed in.




ClydebankBlitz said:


> I have to say though, I wouldnt give Gus an immediate rematch either.



I completely agree, if I were Jones I would be trying to duck Gus at all costs after what happened and be making stupid 70% excuses so I can hold onto the belt which I don't deserve to have anymore a little longer.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

BOOM said:


> We must remember the infamous elbow with only 30 seconds left in the 4th round that gifted the entire fight for Jones, the elbow that Jones finally landed after Gus boxed Jones face in for 3 and a half plus rounds straight.
> 
> I mean just look at all the evidence of significant strikes Jones landed which are posted on UFC's website now and which fighter ended up on a gurney in the hospital with his face smashed in.


You act like that one elbow is the only thing Jones did in the whole 25 minute fight.

Let it go man. You aren't going to change anybodies minds on who they think won the fight. This is getting really old, really fast.


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

Soojooko said:


> Remind me again who had to be carried out of the cage by their coaches? And who ended up in a hospital bed?
> 
> Seems to me your criticizing people for doing exactly what you are doing: belittling one of the fighters achievements.


I'd rather be carried out of the cage by overprotective coaches AFTER the fight, then literally be like leaning over on my opponent's shoulder during the final part of the ACTUAL fight. Both ended up in a hospital bed....just because Gus took a picture of Bones in one while Gus was standing, doesn't mean both weren't on a hospital bed at one point. This is nitpicking to the extreme, and very close-minded. Both fighters were beaten up badly.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

Killz said:


> Do you honestly think Gus can outwrestle, outbox, neutralise his kicks and elbows AND push the pace?
> 
> I'd be surprised. VERY surprised.


You would be surprised if Gus would be able to do this against Jones yet it already happened last week.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Jones limped out after Rampage. RAMPAGE WON!!

He's got ******* chicken legs, he's always going to be limping when he is kicking excessively.

This match up is good,. Glover isn't getting any younger so give him his shot. Gus has plenty of time to get back there which won't even take that long.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

BOOM said:


> You would be surprised if Gus would be able to do this against Jones yet it already happened last week.


Please tell me more about how Gus neutralised Jones' elbows and pushed the pace. 











:sarcastic09:


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Jones is accumulating damage as fast as Wandy did back in the day. He's gotten significant injuries 3 fights in a row now. If he fights Glover and then rematches Gus he'll lose the belt, sounds like a bitchy thing to say to say he wasn't 100% but the dude is losing a step every fight.


----------



## Gustafsson Fan (Apr 3, 2012)

You know, I do not know if spinning back fist should be allowed. You are using your back as a shield. It works so well because striking the back is not allowed.

"Jones is accumulating damage as fast as Wandy did back in the day. He's gotten significant injuries 3 fights in a row now."

Yes that is why I say Jones will probably not become much better in the future. He peaked physically very soon and with his enormously high level I think he will struggle just to maintain it.

Gus on the other hand still has moves and strategies he can add to his repertior to become more veteran esque in the octagon. I think Gus will improve significantly in the following 2 years at leist. Next time Jones and Gus face off I think Gus has a bigger chance of winning than Jones has.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Gustafsson Fan said:


> You know, I do not know if spinning back fist should be allowed. You are using yout back as a shield. It works so well because striking the back is not allowed.


You cant just remove a strike because it is difficult to counter... especially when it actually isnt. 

Most spinning stuff either gets blocked or misses anyway.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Gustafsson Fan said:


> You know, I do not know if spinning back fist should be allowed. You are using your back as a shield. It works so well because striking the back is not allowed.


I don't think I have ever seen someone get called for punching the back of the head other than when they are on the ground. I really doubt they would. It is a legitimate move that has been used long before Jones, just not as often as he does.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

prolyfic said:


> With that said I still feel that it was not a questionable decision at all.


I respect your opinion and it was a close fight, no one is saying it wasn't. But from what I gather Jones is at least one of your favorite fighters. Really seems like he is easily your favorite....so...


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

rabakill said:


> Jones is accumulating damage as fast as Wandy did back in the day. He's gotten significant injuries 3 fights in a row now. If he fights Glover and then rematches Gus he'll lose the belt, sounds like a bitchy thing to say to say he wasn't 100% but the dude is losing a step every fight.


Jones isn't accumulating damage as fast as Wandy did back in the day. Wanderlei was known for his slug-fests where he wasn't afraid to take a haymaker or two just to land one. Jones is the polar opposite. This is the first fight of Jones' entire career where we have seen him in a back and forth fight with his opponent actually landing shots. Literally the only fight of his career where he's really been tested or took some real damage from his opponent. Wanderlei has always liked to stay in the pocket and throw bombs, and thus has received plenty of mileage over the years, Jones is much more calculated, but equally as destructive as a prime Wanderlei.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> Jones isn't accumulating damage as fast as Wandy did back in the day. Wanderlei was known for his slug-fests where he wasn't afraid to take a haymaker or two just to land one. Jones is the polar opposite. This is the first fight of Jones' entire career where we have seen him in a back and forth fight with his opponent actually landing shots. Literally the only fight of his career where he's really been tested or took some real damage from his opponent.


he had serious damage to his arm and his toe was sticking out through his skin, I didn't say he was fighting like Wandy he's just getting hurt like he is. When you get hurt badly every fight, don't take time off and get right back to the gym injuries accumulate and don't heal fully. It's basic knowledge that many athletes have experienced. The human body simply can't outpace a serious injury every 4 or 5 months.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

rabakill said:


> he had serious damage to his arm and his toe was sticking out through his skin, I didn't say he was fighting like Wandy he's just getting hurt like he is.


I disagree. Breaking bones has always been a common injury in such a combat sport. Wanderlei taking flush bombs on the chin on a repeated basis is much more damaging than a few limb/bone injuries Jones has suffered.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

Killz said:


> Please tell me more about how Gus neutralised Jones' elbows and pushed the pace.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah yes, the infamous 1 elbow with 30 seconds left in the 4th round excuse that somehow supersedes Gus dominating the entire fight by punching Jones face in which ultimately landed Jones in the hospital on a stretcher.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

... aaaaaaand I'm back to thinking Jones is an arrogant prick. 

It's kinda sad, every time I'm starting to warm up to him he opens his mouth.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> I disagree. Breaking bones has always been a common injury in such a combat sport. Wanderlei taking flush bombs on the chin on a repeated basis is much more damaging than a few limb/bone injuries Jones has suffered.


the body can endure bone damage more than ligament and tendon damage which is exactly what Jones has suffered in 2 out of his last 3 fights. He never broke a bone, his toe was dislocated not broken.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I agree with BOOM. I think that round is a lot closer than people think. Gustaf got wobbled, and was tired. But he wasn't as hurt as people claim he was. Gustaf won a lot of that round. Close round to call in my opinion. But people remember what happens at the end of the round. You can tell Greg Jackson gameplans for that.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> ... aaaaaaand I'm back to thinking Jones is an arrogant prick.
> 
> It's kinda sad, every time I'm starting to warm up to him he opens his mouth.


I agree, it's incredibly sad because Jones is an extremely talented fighter but will always be tainted because of his bullshit insecurities and excuses like this 70% nonsense. At the end of the day Gus beat up Jones at 100% badly and Jones cannot look at himself in the mirror and deal with it.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

The Best Around said:


> I'd rather be carried out of the cage by overprotective coaches AFTER the fight, then literally be like leaning over on my opponent's shoulder during the final part of the ACTUAL fight. Both ended up in a hospital bed....just because Gus took a picture of Bones in one while Gus was standing, doesn't mean both weren't on a hospital bed at one point. This is nitpicking to the extreme, and very close-minded. Both fighters were beaten up badly.


Please. My comment was squarely in context with the post I replied to. A comment that implied Jones beat Gus convincingly and put an ass whooping on him.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

prolyfic said:


> WOW...just WOW.
> 
> Was people watching the same fight as me. Yeah Jon got cut and hit quite a few times in the fight and his face looked bad...HOWEVER, Gus looked like a broken man in the 5th and it appeared to me that he almost passed out at one point in the 5th. AND WHO TOOK THE ASS WHOPPING??? Its funny how some people hate Jon so much that they neglect the fact that he probably took half those shots due to the blood in his eyes, cause until the cut he didn't get hit as much. Also, I could give 2 rat turds about what the fans say about a fight, like its not a popularity contest or rather I am not voting for a guy I hate.
> 
> My point is that in the 5th round who looked like the defeated fighter. The amount of people that after a win says that i wasnt 100% and nothing gets mentioned but Jon puts a number to it and he is disrespecting Gus. I don't think the fight was that close, I never once was concerned that Jon didn't take it. Gus retreated the majority of the fight, he was physically hurt stunned and almost finished. Yet Gus who basically just outpointed Jon in the 1st and 3rd and all of a sudden its a robbery. Put aside the hate and take off the blinders. GUS LOST CONVINCINGLY.


All I got out of this is that you have an extremely biased opinion and your man love for Jones is clouding your judgement.

Also if you don't care what fans say about the fight, then why do you think anyone would listen to you? (just another fan)

Your opinion is no more valid than anyone's on here.


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

Did Jones just go full-Brazilian? What a ******* jerk.

Tito should be the only fighter allowed to give excuses because his are hilarious. Win or lose.


----------



## prolyfic (Apr 22, 2007)

HitOrGetHit said:


> All I got out of this is that you have an extremely biased opinion and your man love for Jones is clouding your judgement.
> 
> Also if you don't care what fans say about the fight, then why do you think anyone would listen to you? (just another fan)
> 
> ...


Yes Jon is one of my favorites. The point I was trying to make is that normally in close fights I worry which way it could go, never once did i doubt it in this fight. Also Correct me if im wrong, but Jon as never in any danger in the fight, eys I acknowledge he got hit way more than he ever has combined and I think that is what is making people think this was some kind of savage beating. He got a bad cut off a glancing shot and it bleed alot and looked horrible. He had some swelling and to be honest that could just be how his body reacts to getting hit, he never realy has gotten hit so much so he could just be the type to swell up. Either way Gus was the one that was almost finished, Gus was the one that dropped his hands and stumbled several times in the 5th round. 

The whole fans voting on who won is easily a popularity contest. Do some people legitimately think Gus one, Im sure, but the majority of those votes are most likely Jones haters.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

prolyfic said:


> The whole fans voting on who won is easily a popularity contest. Do some people legitimately think Gus one, Im sure, but the majority of those votes are most likely Jones haters.


Dude, what are you going on about? The majority of people who thought Gus won, thought so because... you know... he hit Bones far more times then Bones hit him back. Its not some blinkered opinion. Yes, Bones had Gus in trouble on two occasions. But for 20 minutes I saw Gus connecting with Jones head at will.

Sure, theres an argument to be had. But suggesting either Bones or Gustaf won conclusively is plain nonsense.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

prolyfic said:


> Yes Jon is one of my favorites. The point I was trying to make is that normally in close fights I worry which way it could go, never once did i doubt it in this fight. Also Correct me if im wrong, but Jon as never in any danger in the fight, eys I acknowledge he got hit way more than he ever has combined and I think that is what is making people think this was some kind of savage beating. He got a bad cut off a glancing shot and it bleed alot and looked horrible. He had some swelling and to be honest that could just be how his body reacts to getting hit, he never realy has gotten hit so much so he could just be the type to swell up. Either way Gus was the one that was almost finished, Gus was the one that dropped his hands and stumbled several times in the 5th round.
> 
> The whole fans voting on who won is easily a popularity contest. Do some people legitimately think Gus one, Im sure, but the majority of those votes are most likely Jones haters.


You seem to think your opinion holds more value than anyone else's. I suppose tons of fighters have it out for Jon. And that is why more of them scored it for Gus. 

Ever think YOU scored it for Jon based on a popularity contest (meaning you are a big fan and will tend to score rounds for him). Or does that only go for anyone who doesn't like Jon? 

You are being a goofball.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

I'll never understand what there is about this guy to be a fan of. I get some people are only fans of who ever is in first place, the leader, champion, etc., but first place is not a man, it's a position.



The Best Around said:


> I'd rather be carried out of the cage by overprotective coaches AFTER the fight, then literally be like leaning over on my opponent's shoulder during the final part of the ACTUAL fight. Both ended up in a hospital bed....just because Gus took a picture of Bones in one while Gus was standing, doesn't mean both weren't on a hospital bed at one point. This is nitpicking to the extreme, and very close-minded. Both fighters were beaten up badly.


Gus was at the hospital as a commission formality, he was there like 15 minutes said, "yep, I'm fine" and was sent on his way by the medical staff.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

I think Gus should fire back say he was only fighting at 69%.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

GDPofDRB said:


> Gus was at the hospital as a commission formality, he was there like 15 minutes said, "yep, I'm fine" and was sent on his way by the medical staff.


He was there getting staples in his head. No joke.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

Ape City said:


> I think Gus should fire back say he was only fighting at 69%.


I don't, Gus is all class and isn't a flake like Jones is.


----------



## prolyfic (Apr 22, 2007)

jonnyg4508 said:


> You seem to think your opinion holds more value than anyone else's. I suppose tons of fighters have it out for Jon. And that is why more of them scored it for Gus.
> 
> Ever think YOU scored it for Jon based on a popularity contest (meaning you are a big fan and will tend to score rounds for him). Or does that only go for anyone who doesn't like Jon?
> 
> You are being a goofball.


No my opinion is just that, an opinion, not fact. But when people consistantly (including UFC fighters)always have something negative to say about someone, it calls into question if they are basing their decision on a personal level. Could I be wrong yeah again that is just how it comes across to me. 

As for why I think Jon won, I have stated it based on what I saw. Here is the link to the fight metric stats. Jon got hit more by punches in the head but was he ever rocked or did he just get bruised up. I say Gus hurt and barely holding on and Jon never looked that way, that is the only thing I am basing MY OPINION ON. 

oh the link 

http://blog.fightmetric.com/2013/09/jones-vs-gustafsson-official-ufc.html


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

prolyfic said:


> Yes Jon is one of my favorites. The point I was trying to make is that normally in close fights I worry which way it could go, never once did i doubt it in this fight. Also Correct me if im wrong, but Jon as never in any danger in the fight, eys I acknowledge he got hit way more than he ever has combined and I think that is what is making people think this was some kind of savage beating. He got a bad cut off a glancing shot and it bleed alot and looked horrible. He had some swelling and to be honest that could just be how his body reacts to getting hit, he never realy has gotten hit so much so he could just be the type to swell up. Either way Gus was the one that was almost finished, Gus was the one that dropped his hands and stumbled several times in the 5th round.
> 
> The whole fans voting on who won is easily a popularity contest. Do some people legitimately think Gus one, Im sure, but the majority of those votes are most likely Jones haters.


there was a time in the fight when Jon was most definitely in trouble and he was starting to lose the fight. I think it was in the 3rd of 4th when Jones was doing the Tito defense and was getting lit up bad where he was getting hit a lot and not returning any damage. You can't really deny that it was happening, it doesn't take anything away from Jones either. It was a miraculous come back but to say Jones was in control the whole time is just plain ignorant in regards to mma. Jones displayed why he's the champ, he clearly was outmatched in the striking by a large margin and managed to win without any significant ground damage. An impressive performance by Jones in that he was able to win when he was being outclassed and came from behind in a fight he was clearly going to lose.

I think objectively had Jones not pulled off the spinning elbow he was going to lose the fight as evidenced by his corners urgency at the end of the third. By taking away from Gus' performance you also diminish Jones' accomplishment. It was hands down Jones' hardest fight and the fact that he won legitimately proves how good of a true martial artist he is being able to battle through adversity and adapt when he was being neutralized. To be able to change a fight with a spinning elbow when he's badly injured in the late stages of a fight he's losing, on par with Silva subbing Sonnen.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

cdtcpl said:


> He was there getting staples in his head. No joke.


Exactly, no major injuries, just clean up and ship out. He said last night he was in and out, but saw Jones laid up on his way in and snagged the pic.


----------



## buddyface (Oct 9, 2008)

Ape City said:


> I think Gus should fire back say he was only fighting at 69%.


Wow, after getting through 8 pages of this that quote had me L'ingMFAO ... thanks for that, it's been a long week!

:thumb01:


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Ape City said:


> I think Gus should fire back say he was only fighting at 69%.


That's golden and something I could see Chael saying :thumb03:


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Lame stuff from Jones, just how i was giving him credit for coming back like a warrior in the last two rounds. As soon as he is out of the cage he is straight back to being a whiney little bitch.


----------



## Drowning Donkey (Dec 11, 2009)

Tito, is that you?


Jones's excuses are worse than his boxing.


----------



## above (Jun 20, 2012)

I like jones but this is just nonsense.

He barely scraped the win (I thought Alex won - even though I wanted jones win).

Can't wait for the rematch.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

As a big time Jones fan i'm seriously disappointed in him. He could of said his toe wasn't 100%, but to say you were fighting at 70%:thumbsdown: 

I'll get over I'm sure, but I'm pretty upset at the time being.


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

I do think jones is actually hurt, butt hurt


----------



## Jumanji (Mar 30, 2011)

hadoq said:


> I do think jones is actually hurt, butt hurt


:laugh: :thumbsup:


----------



## Jumanji (Mar 30, 2011)

Drowning Donkey said:


> Tito, is that you?
> 
> 
> Jones's excuses are worse than his boxing.


That funny part was that he said he spent most of the time in his camp to work on his boxing. It definitely did not show.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

He can prove in the rematch. Until then it's just words.


----------



## Gustafsson Fan (Apr 3, 2012)

Well guys, if you are disappointed in Jones it is never too late to become a Gustafsson fan :wink03:


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Bones is pathetic. The day he loses will be truly glorious. I dislike him more than any fighter in history. At this point he's probably even worse than Matt Hughes in my books.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

the hell he was... he just says that so that the beating he took doesn't look as bad.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

He was probably telling the truth.

Started the fight at 100%... got cut, which knocked him down to 70%. It's the only logical explanation


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

Gustafsson's response to Jones 70% comment.
















:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

M.C said:


> I'm not a Jones fan but honestly who knows maybe he really did feel 70% and that he wasn't in top form. I'm sure Gus and most high end fighters don't feel "100%" going into a fight, they don't say it but yeah.
> 
> *It's probably just me but I really don't get upset about stuff like that, nobody feels perfect in a fight and if someone says he didn't feel perfect, well, he probably didn't.
> 
> It's just something that never really bothered me.*


Sure, sure...



M.C said:


> *I don't buy his rib injury excuse.* Tell me the last person who got in Anderson's face right at the start of the bell, never holding back, rushing him and straight up taking the fight to him?


----------



## valrond (Nov 26, 2007)

El Bresko said:


> Bones is pathetic. The day he loses will be truly glorious. I dislike him more than any fighter in history. At this point he's probably even worse than Matt Hughes in my books.


In quite a bit of people, like more than 50% of this forum, he already lost. But with judges that give him 49-46 scores, well, he can be champ as long as the judges want.

But indeed, when he officially loses, it will be a great day for the sport. What an insufferable D-bag that JBJ is.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

Gus on UFC tonight with Sonnen and Florian stating he won rounds 1, 2 and 4.


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

valrond said:


> In quite a bit of people, like more than 50% of this forum, he already lost. But with judges that give him 49-46 scores, well, he can be champ as long as the judges want.
> 
> But indeed, when he officially loses, it will be a great day for the sport. What an insufferable D-bag that JBJ is.


Why is it so bad that one judge gave Bones 49-46? People's scores varied on rounds 2 and 3. So what, is that judge going to change his round 2 score because he thought Bones won round 3, so that way it would look more even? People will reach for anything.

Yes when JBJ loses, the online MMA community will rejoice and I will go cry in a corner, hopefully it's not soon (although could be getting closer to that). And by "better for the sport", you mean less people caring about the LHW Title.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

The Best Around said:


> Why is it so bad that one judge gave Bones 49-46?


Because a professional judge scoring that fight 49-46 for either fighter is a disgrace to the sport.


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

BOOM said:


> Because a professional judge scoring that fight 49-46 for either fighter is a disgrace to the sport.


I'd still like elaboration on that. If both rounds were up in the air, why is it required that a judge split the rounds? Why are they supposed to go "ehhhhh, I gave Bones round 2 so I'll give Gus round 3 to make it even"? 49-46, yes as a number makes it sound like it was not close; but if that judge came to you and said Bones won two rounds decisively, Gus won one round decisively, and Bones barely won the two other rounds, what's wrong with that?


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Sure, sure...


Jones never said anything about an injury. There's a difference between an injury excuse and saying that you didn't feel 100% in the fight. There's a difference between Tito saying his skull was cracked and a guy saying that he didn't feel in top form and thinks he could have put on a better performance.

Nobody goes into fights 100% and so it doesn't bother me at all when someone says they didn't feel as good as they could have been.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

The Best Around said:


> I'd still like elaboration on that. If both rounds were up in the air, why is it required that a judge split the rounds? Why are they supposed to go "ehhhhh, I gave Bones round 2 so I'll give Gus round 3 to make it even"? 49-46, yes as a number makes it sound like it was not close; but if that judge came to you and said Bones won two rounds decisively, Gus won one round decisively, and Bones barely won the two other rounds, what's wrong with that?


Umm, professional judges aren't supposed to give splits or any kind of nod based on what happened prior to said round just to make things even for shits and giggles. That's the point. Again a professional judge scoring it 49-46 for either fighter in this fight was complete nonsense. Especially when Gus won the fight 48-47 quite handily.




M.C said:


> Jones never said anything about an injury. There's a difference between an injury excuse and saying that you didn't feel 100% in the fight. There's a difference between Tito saying his skull was cracked and a guy saying that he didn't feel in top form and thinks he could have put on a better performance.
> 
> Nobody goes into fights 100% and so it doesn't bother me at all when someone says they didn't feel as good as they could have been.


Jones says a lot of things, and 99.9% of the time it comes off like some kid spouting nonsense because that's what he is. However according to Jones this maybe only 70% of the time depending on which side of the bed he got up from that morning?


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

......I know. I am saying that rounds two and three were very close, so how is it so absurd for one judge to NOT split two rounds, making it 49-46?


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

The Best Around said:


> ......I know. I am saying that rounds two and three were very close, so how is it so absurd for one judge to NOT split two rounds, making it 49-46?


One dumb ass judge is all that's needed to make a decision absurd. Any professional who scored that fight 49-46 in favor of either fighter should have been fired on the spot immediately and should have started looking for an occupation much more suitable like flipping burgers.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

BOOM said:


> Jones says a lot of things, and 99.9% of the time it comes off like some kid spouting nonsense because that's what he is. However according to Jones this maybe only 70% of the time depending on which side of the bed he got up from that morning?


I don't even understand what your post even means or is attempting to say. The amount of hate you have for Jones quite honestly discredits any of your Jones arguments and all I'm getting from this post is that you don't like Jones cause... he annoys you somehow? I have no idea. :dunno:


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

M.C said:


> I don't even understand what your post even means or is attempting to say. The amount of hate you have for Jones quite honestly discredits any of your Jones arguments and all I'm getting from this post is that you don't like Jones cause... he annoys you somehow? I have no idea. :dunno:


Actually you couldn't be more wrong, anyone stating that Jones is a flake (because he is) isn't discrediting themselves at all because it's the truth. In fact I think Jones is a great fighter and even picked him to win against Gus like so many others did because I'm a fan, but only as a fighter however because of the reasons I stated above.

Maybe you should take some time and learn how to separate what people are saying on this forum from what _you_ think they are saying so that maybe you can understand better. Just a suggestion.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

BOOM said:


> Actually you couldn't be more wrong, anyone stating that Jones is a flake (because he is) isn't discrediting themselves at all because it's the truth. In fact I think Jones is a great fighter and even picked him to win against Gus like so many others did because I'm a fan, but only as a fighter however because of the reasons I stated above.
> 
> Maybe you should take some time and learn how to separate what people are saying on this forum from what _you_ think they are saying so that maybe you can understand better. Just a suggestion.


I'd love to, but your last post didn't make any sense. I posted about how there's a difference between saying you didn't feel 100% during a fight and blaming an entire fight outcome on a single injury. You replied with some rambling words bunched together that had no substance to it whatsoever. I literally could not understand what that post was even about or what point you are trying to make regarding my post you quoted.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

M.C said:


> I'd love to, but your last post didn't make any sense. I posted about how there's a difference between saying you didn't feel 100% during a fight and blaming an entire fight outcome on a single injury. You replied with some rambling words bunched together that had no substance to it whatsoever. I literally could not understand what that post was even about or what point you are trying to make regarding my post you quoted.


Of course that's what you thought.

:sarcastic09:


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

M.C said:


> Jones never said anything about an injury. *There's a difference between an injury excuse and saying that you didn't feel 100% in the fight.* There's a difference between Tito saying his skull was cracked and a guy saying that he didn't feel in top form and thinks he could have put on a better performance.
> 
> Nobody goes into fights 100% and so it doesn't bother me at all when someone says they didn't feel as good as they could have been.


You just can't explain that posted plain clear contradiction between two statements of yours. This was a bad attempt.
Correct answer should be: "Yep, I was caught. I'll buy Jones excuses anytime, but not Anderson's..."


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> You just can't explain that posted plain clear contradiction between two statements of yours. This was a bad attempt.
> Correct answer should be: "Yep, I was caught. I'll buy Jones excuses anytime, but not Anderson's..."


Actually I explained it quite clearly. There's a difference between saying you aren't 100% in the fight and going Tito Ortiz like Silva/his fans did crying about a cracked skull. Nobody comes into a fight 100% so when a fighter says he wasn't 100%, there's no reason not to believe him. I'm sure Gus wasn't 100% either. What's the excuse?


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

M.C said:


> Actually I explained it quite clearly. There's a difference between saying you aren't 100% in the fight and going Tito Ortiz like Silva/his fans did crying about a cracked skull. Nobody comes into a fight 100% so when a fighter says he wasn't 100%, there's no reason not to believe him. I'm sure Gus wasn't 100% either.
> 
> It's actually pretty easy to see the difference.


Your excuses for Jones are about as convincing as Jones excuses.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

BOOM said:


> Your excuses for Jones are about as convincing as Jones excuses.


What exactly am I excusing again?


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

M.C said:


> What exactly am I excusing again?


A fighter that is full of himself because he really got beat up.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

M.C said:


> Actually I explained it quite clearly. *There's a difference between saying you aren't 100% in the fight and going Tito Ortiz like Silva/his fans did crying about a cracked skull*. Nobody comes into a fight 100% so when a fighter says he wasn't 100%, there's no reason not to believe him. I'm sure Gus wasn't 100% either. What's the excuse?


Difference lies on your bias only, where you'll believe in Jones broad statement about not being 100% while ignoring well known facts about Anderson's busted rib. And you are bringing Tito just to evade from the big contradiction quoted back there and *only now* you say *you are sure* Gus was not 100% but you didn't add this to your original post because you were trying to make a case for your client Bones, right?


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Jones didn't look 100% to me. He was more flat footed and less mobile than usual.


----------



## prolyfic (Apr 22, 2007)

oldfan said:


> Jones didn't look 100% to me. He was more flat footed and less mobile than usual.


I noticed that too but I thought it was more because he wasnt concerned about the takedown and him trying to make sure he had more power behind his punches. I think that is why Gus was able to move in and out so well. But it also worked for great octagon control. 

You right though could have been an issue with his feet but he kicked with no issue so who knows.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

oldfan said:


> Jones didn't look 100% to me. He was more flat footed and less mobile than usual.


That's because the man standing opposite him was bouncing about like a lightweight.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> That's because the man standing opposite him was bouncing about like a lightweight.


...and maybe just maybe also because the great Chael Sonnen put the fear of god in him when he took his toe home.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

oldfan said:


> ...and maybe just maybe also because the great Chael Sonnen put the fear of god in him when he took his toe home.


Also totally solid reasoning.


But seriously, its difficult to know. Was Bones not at his usual level? Or was he surprised by Gustaf, which depleted his mojo? He got cracked in the head more then anybody has come close to doing in the first round alone.

He certainly came back like a champion though. All credit to him.:thumbsup:


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

oldfan said:


> Jones didn't look 100% to me. He was more flat footed and less mobile than usual.


Getting boxed in the face by Gus and Gus neutralizing Jones certainly made it look that way because that is what Gus did to Jones for the majority of the fight.

Truth.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

oldfan said:


> Jones didn't look 100% to me. He was more flat footed and less mobile than usual.


He didn't look like his usual self because Gus made it that way. Thats what happens when a dominant fighter finally meets someone who brings it to him, Jones' low mental capacity just isn't capable of rationalizing that.


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

BOOM said:


> One dumb ass judge is all that's needed to make a decision absurd. Any professional who scored that fight 49-46 in favor of either fighter should have been fired on the spot immediately and should have started looking for an occupation much more suitable like flipping burgers.


I guess I'm not explaining well. Most people gave Gus round 1, and Bones rounds 4 and 5. So a lot of people thought rounds 2 & 3 were close. So basically you are saying that anyone who did NOT split those rounds between Bones & Gus should be fired? What kind of logic is that? What if someone thought Bones won both rounds slightly? That's not saying 49-46 dominated the fight, that just means Bones squeaked out a couple rounds.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

The Best Around said:


> *I dont like when fighters say things like this*, but *maybe hs is trolling*? Who knows.


You *"merely"* don't like it when it's Bones, your man, making the excuse and I don't know if you realized, but YOU are already making an EXCUSE for his excuse. "Maybe he is trolling"? 

Other mortals receive different kind of wording:



The Best Around said:


> I got negative rep for this last time but I don't care. *I'm so sick of Brazilian fighters making excuses.*
> 
> *It's beyond annoying.* *Just man up and accept the loss*...





The Best Around said:


> *I get more annoyed when Brazilians use injury excuses.*





The Best Around said:


> *Sigh. Hate fighter excuses, especially when they pull a Nog and state their excuse, then say how they don't want to make excuses.*





The Best Around said:


> *Surprise! A Brazilian makes an excuse.* ...
> 
> *Seriously, what is with Brazilian fighters and excuses?*


Well, to be a fan is to be passionate after all, isn't it? :thumb02:


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

I get your point (I won't even ask how you dug up quotes from threads months ago), but I mainly have a problem with it when it's because of a loss. Do I like that Bones said he was 70%? No. It's not necessary, although I haven't heard the context in which it was said. If he was asked if he was 100% and he answered with that, that's more in bounds. If he went out of his way to say he was 70%, he shouldn't have done that and I'd find it annoying. 

But my biggest gripe is when fighters make excuses for losing. Brock Lesnar was my favorite fighter at the time and never made excuses when he lost. Most instances referenced in your quotes above made by me are when these fighters make excuses for losing.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...Ummm---let the truth be heard. More than 80% of us thought Jones would mostly likely finish or beat Gus. I one of them too. Quite simply, Jones overlooked Gus and the reach factor..._was a factor_ and it's always after the fact when an explanation is given. Another truth be told...Gus has proved he is the first man to crack the JBJ shell and prove that on any given night...the more prepared, focused fighter can take you to extremes. *Gus seriously prepared for that fight and showed Jones can be beat up **and put on his back...*


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

100% Jones will likely shit on Gus.


This reminds me of when people had blinders on with Cain-JDS.

Everyone knew the first fight was a fluke and Cain was the better fighter who happened to be injured coming off an injury. 100 percent Cain waxed his ass and sent him home to Brazil beltless and wifeless .


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

The Best Around said:


> I guess I'm not explaining well. Most people gave Gus round 1, and Bones rounds 4 and 5. So a lot of people thought rounds 2 & 3 were close. So basically you are saying that anyone who did NOT split those rounds between Bones & Gus should be fired? What kind of logic is that? What if someone thought Bones won both rounds slightly? That's not saying 49-46 dominated the fight, that just means Bones squeaked out a couple rounds.


Bones didn't squeak out anything according to the unanimous decision, which was completely wrong considering Gus wooped his ass for the majority of the fight.


----------



## Gustafsson Fan (Apr 3, 2012)

If you look at the statistics, Gus landed much more strikes to the face while Jones landed much more strikes to the body and legs.

So naturally Gus should lose more of his legs and stamina the further the fight went.

But it is a 5 round fight, one cannot say "oh what if there was a round 6 Jones would have won". If it was 6 or 10 rounds they would have that in their game plan to conserve energy but IT IS A 5 ROUND FIGHT.

Gustafsson when hurt in the 4th still had quicker legs than Jones and was still slipping punches. He was not out of his game just very very tired.

Gustafsson when taken down in the 5th went right up without Jones landed a single shot on him, so Gus was not dead tired.

Gustafsson was more tired than Jones after the fight but so what ?


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

BOOM said:


> A fighter that is full of himself because he really got beat up.


I never said Jones wasn't full of himself from time to time. I simply said that fighters generally don't come into fights at 100%, so when someone says he wasn't 100% there's no reason to not believe him.



MMA-Sportsman said:


> Difference lies on your bias only, where you'll believe in Jones broad statement about not being 100% while ignoring well known facts about Anderson's busted rib. And you are bringing Tito just to evade from the big contradiction quoted back there and *only now* you say *you are sure* Gus was not 100% but you didn't add this to your original post because you were trying to make a case for your client Bones, right?


What bias? I don't believe for a second that Anderson's rib injury was the direct cause of the whoppin' he took from Sonnen. I also don't think Tito's broken back and cracked skull is why he lost to Forrest the last two times, either (that's why I brought Tito up). I'm actually a fan of Anderson and other than wanting him to lose just to see the division changed up, have rarely said bad things about him. Where as Jones, since you're so fond of searching my posts, you will find me having quite a few critiques about him.

All I said was that fighters hardly ever come into a fight at 100%, we all know this, every single one of us, and so when a fighter says he wasn't 100% what makes you think he's lying? As for Gus, he falls in the category of "all fighters", I was simply making it clear that I wasn't saying Jones wasn't 100% and Gus was, they both were more than likely not 100%, nobody is 100% in a fight (usually).

If you are thinking I'm excusing Jones' performance, you are wrong. He fought very well against a tough opponent, it was a back and forth fight and I loved every second of it. There's really nothing to excuse, I would have been happy with either guy winning.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> 100% Jones will likely shit on Gus.
> 
> 
> This reminds me of when people had blinders on with Cain-JDS.
> ...


Is that a new mythical fighter I smell? :sarcastic09:


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Roflcopter said:


> Everyone knew the first fight was a fluke and Cain was the better fighter who happened to be injured coming off an injury. 100 percent Cain waxed his ass and sent him home to Brazil beltless and wifeless .


Did they? Cause when I predicted exactly what would happen down to a tee, I was challenged by like 50 people saying that JDS was too good at TDD for him.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Did they? Cause when I predicted exactly what would happen down to a tee, I was challenged by like 50 people saying that JDS was too good at TDD for him.


Yep. You we're not alone. I remember baulking at the 10/1 vbookie offered for Cain to win a decision. I thought it was absurd at the time and was proved correct. Cain grinding out JDS for 25 full minutes was always on the menu as far as I was concerned.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

The Best Around said:


> I get your point (I won't even ask how you dug up quotes from threads months ago), but *I mainly have a problem with it when it's because of a loss*. Do I like that Bones said he was 70%? No. It's not necessary, although I haven't heard the context in which it was said. If he was asked if he was 100% and he answered with that, that's more in bounds. If he went out of his way to say he was 70%, he shouldn't have done that and I'd find it annoying.
> 
> *But my biggest gripe is when fighters make excuses for losing.* Brock Lesnar was my favorite fighter at the time and never made excuses when he lost. *Most instances referenced in your quotes above made by me are when these fighters make excuses for losing.*


First of all: :hug: 
Now, it's really very easy to dig up using the search feature *and I did so because* we had this conversation before when, in a few occasions you was very vocal against *Brazilian fighters excuses*, so of course I remembered and then searched quotes like this:


The Best Around said:


> I don't even need to go over Big Nog's laundry list of excuses *(whether he wins or loses)*...Silva seems to make excuses *even when he wins*


So, after all we discussed about this subject, I expected to hear from you something like: *"Oh, no, my man Jones is firing excuses for his performance? And I criticized the Brazilians so much for that...:sad03:"* :thumb01:



M.C said:


> I never said Jones wasn't full of himself from time to time. I simply said that fighters generally don't come into fights at 100%, so when someone says he wasn't 100% there's no reason to not believe him.
> 
> What bias? I don't believe for a second that Anderson's rib injury was the direct cause of the whoppin' he took from Sonnen. I also don't think Tito's broken back and cracked skull is why he lost to Forrest the last two times, either (that's why I brought Tito up). I'm actually a fan of Anderson and other than wanting him to lose just to see the division changed up, have rarely said bad things about him. Where as Jones, since you're so fond of searching my posts, you will find me having quite a few critiques about him.
> 
> ...


M.C, also: :hug: It's not personal, man. I searched because I remembered well your statement regarding Anderson rib and although we can change our minds along the way, the different approach and soft criticism toward Jones did stand out in my eyes. That was the thing. You are saying you are not excusing Jones, I believe you, but that quote alone was giving a different impression. :thumbsup:

I am not a critic of "excuses", quite the contrary, I want to hear info, because I know our performance will vary regarding countless factors. That matters little for me because lucky punches, lack of sleep or concentration, whatever, can define the legitimate winner at any time. You can lose a world cup if your goalkeeper accidentally let the ball in. Sucks but true.

The major difference will always be: Some care more about results rather than excuses, but others hate excuses, but in this case, we have to treat all fighters equally.



ClydebankBlitz said:


> Did they? Cause when I predicted exactly what would happen down to a tee, I was challenged by like 50 people saying that *JDS was too good at TDD for him*.


JDS is too good at TDD for him. It was only after eating bomb after bomb to the face he started to get taken down and even badly hurt and shaped into Quasimodo, he kept coming to his feet. :thumbsup:


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Soojooko said:


> Yep. You we're not alone. I remember baulking at the 10/1 vbookie offered for Cain to win a decision. I thought it was absurd at the time and was proved correct. Cain grinding out JDS for 25 full minutes was always on the menu as far as I was concerned.


Here was my prediction...

Don't get me wrong, I'm not basing this on ANYTHING lmao. I just have a feeling that Cain's timing will work in this one, and it will only further how overrated his striking is with Joe Rogan multiplying the skill level involved by a bazillion. I just have a feeling that Cain's going to land big, and if anyone looks stunned for a second, it'll be JDS. Cain will then switch to wrestling mode and work on the ground. Kind of like Sonnen Vs Silva one, where there was no chance Sonnen was working on the feet and he'd rush the TD but instead he actually got the best of every exchange standing up and worked that into his TD.



I remember people said there was no chance that Cain could put in work on the feet, and he couldn't get JDS down.

This next fight will be interesting though. I think JDS is very overrated actually, but he is so dangerous with his striking that he can pose a huge threat to anyone. I originally though JDS would win the rematch, but I'm not sure now.

I think maybe this fight will be contested against the cage in quite a boring bout. Cain will manage to cover up well, and we will all see some very sloppy strikes from JDS hitting his arms. Cain will shoot for a double, and look pretty bad in doing so as he will shoot quite high and JDS will easily stay on his feet. They will hit the cage, and after some single attempts, Cain will move up to the clinch, with a few knees being the most important strikes of the fight.


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

@ Sportsman

I would need to hear the context. If Helwani baited him into saying it (he's usually good at that), then I don't have as much of a problem with it. If Bones said it kind of indirectly just to get it out there, yes that's making the type of excuses I don't like. 

With Silva, Nog, Shogun, etc, it seems to be like this EVERY TIME. If Bones was saying stuff like this every time, I'd hate it too.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

My thoughts now are that he's not very aware of the weight his statements carry. He simply blurts it out impulsively. You can tell he doesn't have many friends or fans the way others' do. They may be fans because of his current status. Once he loses we'll see what kind of fans or friends he has. 

I don't think I despise em, but I don't have to like em either. I don't get starstruck. I'd prolly walk past em...I just don't see em as anything spectacular as a human being. To me that's the essence. Everyone is human. If you have moral qualities then you're a star no matter where you're at in life. 

Notice how after every fight he changes his tunes and pronounces himself as the second coming. He just doesn't get it.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

M.C said:


> I never said Jones wasn't full of himself from time to time. I simply said that fighters generally don't come into fights at 100%, so when someone says he wasn't 100% there's no reason to not believe him.


Well yeah no kidding but as you just admitted Jones is full of himself, why give him the benefit of the doubt when you know he said what he did because he needed an excuse after Gus beat him up.

Nonsensical indeed.


----------



## Gustafsson Fan (Apr 3, 2012)

Hehe , Jones went from 100% to 70% when Gus stopped his first takedown...


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Gustafsson Fan said:


> Hehe , Jones went from 100% to 70% when Gus stopped his first takedown...


And still won the fight...


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

slapshot said:


> And still won the fight...


Well, thanks God this is what is left for him because even him wasn't sure of that and his face waiting for the result was priceless. A far different outcome compared to the "Gus isn't on my level" or "I wanna be the best combatant of all times". Pffft...


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

Gustafsson Fan said:


> Hehe , Jones went from 100% to 70% when Gus stopped his first takedown...


It was more from Gus boxing Jones face in and judging by Jones 70% comment his brain is still clearly rattled from those blows he took.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Well, thanks God this is what is left for him because even him wasn't sure of that and his face waiting for the result was priceless. A far different outcome compared to the "Gus isn't on my level" or "I wanna be the best combatant of all times". Pffft...


So what? Anyone who has experience with combat sports boxing/mma knows that a fight going to a decision is always risky. If a person has ever actually competed in combat sports then they know that its hard to know who won what round, fighters often dont know if they won, thats not unusual at all.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

slapshot said:


> So what? Anyone who has experience with combat sports boxing/mma knows that a fight going to a decision is always risky. If a person has ever actually competed in combat sports then they know that its hard to know who won what round, fighters often dont know if they won, thats not unusual at all.


And exactly because everything you said (spot on but not related to the point I was making), Jones shouldn't look down to his opponents like they were not even competing in a combat sport themselves in the pre-fight just to say "woah, thanks good Lord, that was close" later.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> And exactly because everything you said (spot on but not related to the point I was making), Jones shouldn't look down to his opponents like they were not even competing in a combat sport themselves in the pre-fight just to say "woah, thanks good Lord, that was close" later.


We learned more about Jon Jones in this fight than we did about him in all his other fights combined and Im positive he learned more about himself in this fight than all his other fights, of coarse thats my opinion. 

I think back to when I was his age and how well would I handle the fame cash and everything that comes with it? I think though he's made some classic mistakes he's still the dude that chased down a guy committing a crime the day of his first title opportunity, thats a true selfless gamble that many many fighters would not have even entertained on the way to the most important fight of their life. 

Look at ali and the boxers and how they acted talked and behaved IDK I think if you actually hear the way other great fighters talked and acted Jones really isn't that bad at all.

Hes not the ambassador of the sport GSP is but he's no Nick Diaz either.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

slapshot said:


> Hes not the ambassador of the sport GSP is but he's no Nick Diaz either.


^^^^That did it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Gustafsson Fan (Apr 3, 2012)

Jones say he was 70% which makes mee claim:
Except from Gus, all Jones title fights have been against fighters who are POST prime or fighters who are small light heavyweights and fight better at 185.

- Shogun and Rampage clearly past their peaks. 
- Vitor and Sonnen clearly fighting at a higher weight class than their optimum. 
- Even Machida is now going down to 185 and the reason he did not before was his friend Anderson Silva was champ.

Jones just hurt his own legacy when he is excusing himself because then all his previous opponents could excuse themselves as well.

Just do not forget, Jones made a point before this fight that he wanted to proof he could beat a large guy like himself as if his earlier wins have not been about size. IMO he did not proof that since he was badly beaten up. Jones if anything proofed he is very beatable when he cannot bully smaller guys. At heavyweight Jones would be killed. In the 205 division Jones can use his clinch and wrestling to intimitate excellent strikers. At heavyweight Jones will be the smaller guy and he is lacking footwork to stay mobile and use his kickboxing. Cain or JDS would just try to hunt Jones and take him down, they wont stay at Jones kick range.


----------

